
Sandbox program Sandboxie is now freeware (soon open source) - octosphere
https://www.ghacks.net/2019/09/10/sandbox-program-sandboxie-is-now-freeware-soon-open-source/
======
PeekPoke
Probably hard to compete against Windows 10's new free sandbox...

